
How to avoid the UK’s new online surveillance powers - csdfg7856
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/25/13746042/uk-surveillance-bill-private-browsing-online
======
wlkr
There is decent advice here but I still think there is a lack of basic tools
that would help the everyday citizen get started with protecting their
privacy. I think there's a chance for VPN providers to capitalise on the
surveillance law whilst helping people by providing really easy tools to use.
I know that most of the major VPN providers have apps and programs available
that provide little to no configuration but these still seem beyond people I
know who aren't tech savvy. I've had countless conversations with even people
my own age (mid 20s) and younger who would like to protect their privacy but
have no idea what all the fragmented privacy tools mean and how they can use
them effortlessly. I wonder if Opera's browser level proxy is possibly a step
in the right direction.

------
benevol
> How to avoid the UK’s new online surveillance powers

How to avoid the UK’s new online surveillance powers, by using things like
VPNs, until those become outlawed too, because they circumvent the law. - FTFY

Don't even think you will be safe for long. It's just cat and mouse and in the
long run, the law always wins.

~~~
agnivade
> until those become outlawed too,

We will find new ways to get around things. Its cat and mouse all right, but
the law is yet to win. And as long as we can write code, and build new stuff,
I have hope.

------
hacker_9
I thought this was a good summarization of the whole problem, why you should
be worried, and what you can do about it.

Shame it got marked as [dupe] and taken off the front page by the time I'd
read it.

